# Free House in East Texas



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I just saw this on another message board and thought I would pass it along 

http://www.maryjanesfarm.org/snitz/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=51974


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd jump on that in a heartbeat if I was any closer.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice old house, I'd look at getting it if I didn't have a slab already poured and a frame up for a brick house..


----------

